# Cool Yang Girl



## k666t (Jul 24, 2003)

:shock: 

*links removed by admin due to content* - Chase


----------



## AOP (Jul 24, 2003)

Not cool, dude- I'm at work!


----------



## metroshane (Jul 24, 2003)

can one of the mods put a sticky note that says "please use appropriate warnings if pics may not be suitable for younger (and working) audiences?"


----------



## metroshane (Jul 24, 2003)

On second thought, that warrants automatic ISP banning if you ask me.


----------



## motcon (Jul 24, 2003)

you really should put something like

*may not be work safe* in the topic and also a warning about the gawd awful pop ups from that site.


----------



## motcon (Jul 24, 2003)

eh, now that i look a bit into the site, they are selling porn on vhs. 

agree w/metroshane; ban his subnet.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 24, 2003)

I was going to say the same thing last night when i saw the link.  It's obvious from the site that it is pornography... though the pictures are somewhat artistic, the site is definately inappropriate for this forum.

'nother vote for ban


----------



## metroshane (Jul 24, 2003)

someone with 666 in his name and using that as his first post is just looking to start trouble.


----------



## Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Hard to argue with that point, the user has been banned.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 25, 2003)

Two WOOTs for good Modding.  And I thought all the good Modders on the  Net were dead.


----------

